# Wondering about these prices..



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

So I went to go look for vets before my puppy comes home in a week and i'm wondering about the prices for these what they call it "annual packages" for a puppy. 

So one of the vet clinics I went to offer a package that includes:








Price: Varies

I was wondering is that package an annual package for an "ADULT" dog? I assume that puppies require more series of vaccinations and tests than an adult dog. 

Another vet clinic I went to have a package that includes:








Price: 302$

I'm assuming that it's more expensive for the first year of the puppies life. I'm just clarifying that these 2 "packages" are different. I'm not entirely sure. 

If any of you guys can help me that would be great! Thanks


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Every area of the country is different. So what might be a good price there would be horribly expensive here. I personally never go with the package deals. They usually end up not being so much of a deal. Besides do you want to be locked into one vet clinic if they turn out to not be so great?


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I went to a local vet for shots, but it was through there clinic. Which means they only give shots during a certain time so an office visit is not charged. I think most vets where I live have these clinics. 

I'm leaning towards just getting the vaccines myself and doing the injection on my own this year. That way I only need to get the rabies shot done at the vet. Still thinking about it though.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm not sure what the packages are on the top; is the price stated per visit through the year or is that just one visit.

I love puppy packages as it came out almost 200$ cheaper to do it than do each individual visit, plus we got a visit for free, which was nice.

If you are looking at adult packages, I generally stay away from them. My vet has a "senior dog" package, but I don't need the routine deworming, vitamins, and what seems like their whole arsenal of vaccines because the normal yearly visit is 150$ less.


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm not sure about the first picture I posted, but I know for the 2nd one, I would pay 302$ for my puppy for basically the whole year. Basically the first year of it's life is covered by the "package".


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The trouble with packages is they may include things you don't want - I don't get the bordatella on a puppy - Bordatella is only useful if given a few days (like a week or so) before boarding - and it's use is to keep the kennel people happy. (Generally a rather useless vac - it's like trying to vac a human for the cold...) One of the vets here offers a puppy package - that includes spay/neuter under 1 year! That's too early for that operation by far. And I don't buy all the vaccines. So no thanks. Besides if you buy the package and decide you don't like the vet, too bad, you are locked in or you loose your money. If this were a vet you already had, liked, agreed with the procedures/products offered, it would be different. Your just establishing a relationship. Question why all the vaccines, if they give vaccines individually and spaced out or if the only option is the gazzillion and one. DO they offer alternative practices? Maybe have a wholistic vet or accupuncture/chiro?
There's a lot to consider besides price.


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

This is probably the only vet close to me that actually made me feel like I could establish a relationship with. I don't have to buy the puppy package, I just thought maybe it was a good choice. Maybe I should just get my puppy vaccinated when he needs to and just pay the amount then?


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Find out what the individual vaccs you DO want cost at each clinic. Sometimes, it might be cheaper to get the package, and then opt to not have some of the things done. I don't get bordatella on my dogs either, but if the package is cheaper than paying 'a la carte', I would totally go that route and then tell the vet not to administer it.

I'm fortunate. My vet charges $50 flat rate for puppy exam, necessary shots, flea control and heartworm preventative (when old enough). I live in Texas and you can never be too early on HW preventative. Ugh.

Also, I would go with the vet that you have the best rapport with as well. You need to have confidence in his treatment.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Bordatella....LOL.....that rates right up there with the "cold" vaccination for humans.


SuperG


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd rather pay more money than be stuck in a plan that might not be what's best for my puppy. For example, I'd rather have more fecal exams done and then skip on the deworming if it isn't necessary. You're getting 4 of the puppy shots in the package, but do you need that many? Nail trims I do myself. I always stagger my shots too, so rabies wouldn't be done at the same time as the other one.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

If you can find a vet that titers you might be way better off. It's been proven that you don't have to vaccinate as often as the vets want you to.

Do the research...like others have mentioned, bordetella is pretty useless unless you're boarding or constantly in closed/poorly ventilated areas with a bunch of other dogs. It's actually only good for like 6 months, so unless your vet gives you two of them a year, your dog isn't actually protected for 6 months.

I think most people will tell you that 3 rounds of DHPP is enough...8, 12, and 16 weeks. Don't know why the vet throws in a 4th.

For later in life...2+ years, the titers are best. It tests your dog's immunity and you don't have to vaccinate. My vet charges $50 to test for EVERYTHING. They test two years in a row...total of $100 over two years, and see how much the immunity decreases. That gives them a good idea of when, if ever again, the dog needs to be vaccinated. The vet can actually use a titer to issue a rabies certificate as well.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Puppies do need their initial shots. After the one year boosters, I tend toward titers. Here we now have 3 year rabies so I may do that to get them licensed for three years. If I remember right, the puppy rabies shots are one at 6 months, another 6 months later or a year later (I'll have to check). The vets insist on doing a fourth shot because the ones at 8 weeks are unreliable - overridden by the immunity imparted by the dam I think it was explained to me.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> Puppies do need their initial shots. After the one year boosters, I tend toward titers. Here we now have 3 year rabies so I may do that to get them licensed for three years. If I remember right, the puppy rabies shots are one at 6 months, another 6 months later or a year later (I'll have to check). The vets insist on doing a fourth shot because the ones at 8 weeks are unreliable - overridden by the immunity imparted by the dam I think it was explained to me.


Here Rabies is at 4 months and then again after a year. 

My vet also is saying my boy needs that 4th shot at 20 weeks. Because not all dogs are getting covered by the 16 week shots, especially the black and tans she said. I'm leaning towards it. I don't want to over vaccinate but I would hate for him to get sick. Does anyone know how much the titres cost?


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

I see, I'm probably going to ask my vet which route is best. I was thinking that if the package was a better deal considering it includes all the shots needed for my puppy that I would go for it. But, if you guys suggest maybe I see if I can talk to my vet and see which other route I can go without getting the useless vaccine such as the bordetella. It is actually my first time looking for a vet in my area and first time bringing him there so thanks for the information!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

shepherdmom said:


> Here Rabies is at 4 months and then again after a year.
> 
> My vet also is saying my boy needs that 4th shot at 20 weeks. Because not all dogs are getting covered by the 16 week shots, especially the black and tans she said. I'm leaning towards it. I don't want to over vaccinate but I would hate for him to get sick. Does anyone know how much the titres cost?


Especially the black and tans? Sounds like an extremely knowledgeable vet...there's a difference in the immune systems of sables and black and tans?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

BensLife said:


> I see, I'm probably going to ask my vet which route is best. I was thinking that if the package was a better deal considering it includes all the shots needed for my puppy that I would go for it. But, if you guys suggest maybe I see if I can talk to my vet and see which other route I can go without getting the useless vaccine such as the bordetella. It is actually my first time looking for a vet in my area and first time bringing him there so thanks for the information!


Be careful coming out and asking these questions to a vet...remember, they make a lot of money off of vaccinating your animal. Every vaccine they can sell you, is money in their pocket.

I'd just get a price list from your vet on how much each vaccine costs separately, find out if there is an office visit charge for just getting vaccines, and add it all up yourself after doing the research on what vaccines you should get depending on the area you live in.


----------



## autopsy_survivor (Apr 2, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Especially the black and tans? Sounds like an extremely knowledgeable vet...there's a difference in the immune systems of sables and black and tans?


Probably because blk/tans seem to be more susceptible to parvo than dogs of other colours. 

The clinic I work at gives vaccines at 8, 12 and 16 weeks (or 3 vaccinations). If the dog was vaccinated at 6 weeks, we generally still give them the three vaccinations (at 10, 14, 18 weeks though).

We have puppy packages too, they include the spay/neuter and it does have to be done before the dog is over 1 year. In our case, it seems to be because the surgery itself is hugely discounted by the package and we have cheap prices to begin with. Performing a spay on a 6 month old puppy is a lot easier than on a more mature dog that's gone through a few heat cycles and is much larger. Plus you're prepaying for a service, from a business standpoint it would be a terrible idea to have someone pay for something that they may not do for 2+ years, or want to have done when something is going on that makes the surgery much more difficult and invasive.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

martemchik said:


> Especially the black and tans? Sounds like an extremely knowledgeable vet...there's a difference in the immune systems of sables and black and tans?


black and tan dogs, not black and tan shepherds. She is very knowledgeable.... says current on all the latest stuff and has been my vet for over 10 years. I totally trust her.


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

martemchik said:


> Be careful coming out and asking these questions to a vet...remember, they make a lot of money off of vaccinating your animal. Every vaccine they can sell you, is money in their pocket.
> 
> I'd just get a price list from your vet on how much each vaccine costs separately, find out if there is an office visit charge for just getting vaccines, and add it all up yourself after doing the research on what vaccines you should get depending on the area you live in.


Thanks for this advice! I will be sure to come back and visit the vet and find out the individual prices.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Break down the costs and the actual needed medical treatment

Vet Exam - $45
Tech visit = $15
Vaccine - $15 per shot
Nail trim - WHY??? Do it yourself!
Bordetella - WHY???? Unless you are boarding and then it has to be given a minimum of 2 weeks prior.
Yearly HW/Lyme test - $40
"Routine" dewormer - ??? You only need to deworm when a positive fecal. If you are using HW preventative then that should be more than sufficient. In fact, read the guarantee on the HW prev. med. If there is a positive fecal for parasites they will usually cover the cost of the treatment and test.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Administering vaccines*



trcy said:


> I went to a local vet for shots, but it was through there clinic. Which means they only give shots during a certain time so an office visit is not charged. I think most vets where I live have these clinics.
> 
> I'm leaning towards just getting the vaccines myself and doing the injection on my own this year. That way I only need to get the rabies shot done at the vet. Still thinking about it though.


It's easy. I did it with my huskies, got the vaccines at Farm &Fleet. Then, they only had to get rabies at the vet and bordatella if they were boarded. Saved a lot of $, even with the "multiple dog discount" from our very good vet.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Juliem24 said:


> It's easy. I did it with my huskies, got the vaccines at Farm &Fleet. Then, they only had to get rabies at the vet and bordatella if they were boarded. Saved a lot of $, even with the "multiple dog discount" from our very good vet.


Thank you.  I discussed it with my husband today and he is all for it. My concerns were the safety or how they store the vaccines. My husband said I should have the same concerns with the vet. 

I know I can do the injections. I do them on people and I used to have to give insulin to one of our cats.


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

I actually went and researched about doing my own vaccines. It's interesting and I want to give it a try but what do you guys think? Should I just go to the vet and see if they don't charge just to come in and get a vaccine? Or just do it myself.. Since he is coming home at 8 weeks, I've decided to take him to the vet just to be safe about his health but then after that I can either keep going back to the vet or find a clinic that will do it for cheaper.. Or just do it myself.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

BensLife said:


> I actually went and researched about doing my own vaccines. It's interesting and I want to give it a try but what do you guys think? Should I just go to the vet and see if they don't charge just to come in and get a vaccine? Or just do it myself.. Since he is coming home at 8 weeks, I've decided to take him to the vet just to be safe about his health but then after that I can either keep going back to the vet or find a clinic that will do it for cheaper.. Or just do it myself.


I give the shots myself, but I was taught by a vet many years ago when I worked for him. If you have never given shots before I would say go to a vet or clinic. You don't want to accidentally hurt your pup or get it wrong so he is not protected.


----------

